# show us your frillies!!!



## bohdi13 (Jan 25, 2013)

i do not yet have a frill neck but certainly can not wait to have one , or two ,or maybe three...:lol:
would love to see some pictures of your frillies and possibilly some enclosure pics 

cheers , bohdi.


----------



## Robo1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Check out this thread.


----------



## sharky (Jan 25, 2013)

That thread is closed though  Any one have any frillies to put on this thread? I'm sure people have got some more in 2-3 years time???


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 25, 2013)

Agreed^^^ we can't just never make a new thread because most questions have already been answered. Keep the forum alive and changing. So I'll bump and ask for some frillie pics too please.


----------



## Robo1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Oops, shows how up to date I am! I remember that thread being much more recent.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha actually I thought it was too... hmm ah well new thread time I guess.


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 25, 2013)

A friends newly hatched QLD frilly.


Also her adult male NT frilly standing guard over his food bowl.


----------



## bohdi13 (Jan 25, 2013)

lizardjasper said:


> View attachment 278969
> 
> A friends newly hatched QLD frilly.
> View attachment 278970
> ...




extremely cute hatchie, really like the adult , nice looking.

- - - Updated - - -

that other thread hasn't got that many replies anyways , would like to have a decent long thread.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 25, 2013)

Given that my last thread was closed (due to inactivity I guess??) here's a couple of pics that I've posted elsewhere on APS of my old frillies.


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 25, 2013)

Gorgeous animals stevo love the second pic.
stunning adult your friend has lizard jasper


----------



## kr0nick (Jan 25, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> i do not yet have a frill neck but certainly can not wait to have one , or two ,or maybe three...:lol:
> would love to see some pictures of your frillies and possibilly some enclosure pics
> 
> cheers , bohdi.



Hehe I have three Kimberly region frillies.  If I had A decent cam I would post some pics up


----------



## lizardjasper (Jan 26, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Given that my last thread was closed (due to inactivity I guess??) here's a couple of pics that I've posted elsewhere on APS of my old frillies.
> 
> View attachment 279013
> View attachment 279014
> ...



I miss them...


----------



## bohdi13 (Jan 26, 2013)

kr0nik -cant wait , another year though -.- any cam will do the trick , i am interested in seeing them 

anyone got any enclosure photos?

- - - Updated - - -



Stevo2 said:


> Given that my last thread was closed (due to inactivity I guess??) here's a couple of pics that I've posted elsewhere on APS of my old frillies.
> 
> View attachment 279013
> View attachment 279014
> ...






i could still see the thread but there wasn't much to it anyways , some nice pics but hope to get alot more on this thread .

those photos are great love the 4th one , beautiful animals 

- - - Updated - - -

bump

- - - Updated - - -

bump 

- - - Updated - - -

bump?

anyone have any photos of some nice NT specimens?


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 29, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> anyone have any photos of some nice NT specimens?



My 4th and 5th photo were of my old NT frilly 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bohdi13 (Feb 1, 2013)

yeh i thought so , i really like the locals and wondering if anyone else or even you have some photos mate?


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 17, 2013)

My new NT frilly, possibly female


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Feb 17, 2013)

some nice frillies here


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 18, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Given that my last thread was closed (due to inactivity I guess??) here's a couple of pics that I've posted elsewhere on APS of my old frillies.
> 
> View attachment 279013
> View attachment 279014
> ...



I miss Chopper...


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 18, 2013)

lizardjasper said:


> I miss Chopper...



Yep, we miss them both too 

Our new monitors are very different.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Phantom_Fangs (Apr 18, 2013)

View attachment 288693

View attachment 288694

View attachment 288695


----------



## reptalica (Apr 18, 2013)

What r they generally like to handle???? Enclosure wise I'm assuming they would need quite a bit of size i.e. width, depth and height?


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 18, 2013)

reptalica said:


> What r they generally like to handle???? Enclosure wise I'm assuming they would need quite a bit of size i.e. width, depth and height?



Only speaking from my experience, our 2 calmed down and were very intelligent and handleable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 19, 2013)

Stevo2 said:


> Yep, we miss them both too
> 
> Our new monitors are very different.
> 
> ...



You have monitors now? What kind?
I'm getting one of Deb's new baby NT frillies when they're ready in a few months! I can't wait! Trying to figure out a name...



Phantom_Fangs said:


> View attachment 288693
> 
> View attachment 288694
> 
> View attachment 288695



They didn't work


----------



## Stevo2 (Apr 19, 2013)

lizardjasper said:


> You have monitors now? What kind?
> I'm getting one of Deb's new baby NT frillies when they're ready in a few months! I can't wait! Trying to figure out a name...



Four little black headed monitors 

There's a thread started for them.

Good luck with your frilly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Tabby (Jul 26, 2013)

My little babys! 



In the market for some adult pairs if anyone has any!!! 
Or even just adults.


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Jul 26, 2013)

There's some awesome specimens shown here... This is my 5 year old Frill neck & his outside enclosure...


















Check out my new bad boy... 3 year old Northern Territory male... I'm hoping to pair him up with my Central Queensland female & so far so good...








He is only bout 3/4 flared In this pic... He's got a bloody big frill...






NT male doing his prehistoric thing...











2 year old QLD female... She's so dainty... 







2 year old NT female...





Female is on the left & male on the right...





Male working his magic...


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 21, 2014)

A couple nice NT frillies i found in suburban darwin, they really are an amazing species. Hoping to add a couple too my collection sooner rather they later.


Rick


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (Oct 12, 2014)

Here's my NT female... Ruby Rose










All 3 adults enjoying some sun

My NT male... CK









This pair have been displaying a lot of courtship behaviour...


----------



## Josch (Aug 12, 2015)

Terrarium for the first months






and four inhabitants


















- - - Updated - - -


----------



## keen4kritters (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 26, 2015)

Introducing one of my latest additions and easily one of my most favourite lizards so far. I still can't believe that I managed to get some half decent photos (asides from the poor lighting)!














Thanks a bunch keen4kitters!


----------



## hennabenna (Oct 28, 2015)

My Frilly


----------



## Josch (Nov 5, 2015)

Pictures don´t work in the las post..........


----------



## PistolPython (Nov 13, 2015)

Here is a photo of my Frilly. He is looking pretty happy in his new enclosure


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 7, 2016)

More Frilly photos. It would be nice if I can get a shot of him all frilled up. But the the only time he seems to do it is when he's yawning. I just love Frilled Lizards, can't wait to get more!










These guys are literal eating pooping machines! Can you believe that one of them actually bit me as I was taking too long to open up the container of woodies?!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 21, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> These guys are literal eating pooping machines! Can you believe that one of them actually bit me as I was taking too long to open up the container of woodies?!
> 
> View attachment 318579
> 
> ...



They are nice. Are they Kimberlys


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 22, 2016)

Sheldoncooper said:


> They are nice. Are they Kimberlys



Yes they are. Hopefully they're female, but I have terrible luck.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 22, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> Yes they are. Hopefully they're female, but I have terrible luck.



I love the Kimberlys but there hard to get in vic and I'd have to take out a second mortgage to get them out of WA


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 22, 2016)

Sheldoncooper said:


> I love the Kimberlys but there hard to get in vic and I'd have to take out a second mortgage to get them out of WA



They're also hard to get in WA. I love all Frillies, especially those that are a nice dark brown. But I wanted to get the Kimberly forms because they were closer to home in a way. A silly decision really as they're hard to find.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jul 23, 2016)

Oshkii said:


> They're also hard to get in WA. I love all Frillies, especially those that are a nice dark brown. But I wanted to get the Kimberly forms because they were closer to home in a way. A silly decision really as they're hard to find.



Yeh but if u can get them to breed u will find them easy to sell. Probably the most sought after of all the frillys


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jul 23, 2016)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Yeh but if u can get them to breed u will find them easy to sell. Probably the most sought after of all the frillys



If I get any females that is. Otherwise I'm going to have too many males!

EDIT: While on the topic, is it possible to accurately sex babies or can it only be done with adults?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Sorry to drag up an old thread,but I have a couple of frillies and yes 1 is a Kimberley.Anyway I was wondering what size would be a good enclosure for a pair? I was thinking about making a 4x3x3 for a permanent indoor but would still have an outdoor enclosure for summer. Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Sep 21, 2017)

dragonlover1 said:


> Sorry to drag up an old thread,but I have a couple of frillies and yes 1 is a Kimberley.Anyway I was wondering what size would be a good enclosure for a pair? I was thinking about making a 4x3x3 for a permanent indoor but would still have an outdoor enclosure for summer. Any ideas would be appreciated


My Kimberlys are quite big I've got them in a 4w x5 h and my qld frillys in a 4x4

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

